# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Hôpital Psychiatrique Le Chêne aux Haies

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Hôpital Psychiatrique Le Chêne aux Haies
Chemin du Chêne aux Haies 24 
Mons


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hôpital Psychiatrique Le Chêne aux Haies.*

----------

